# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  'Phượt’ Đà Lạt giữa lòng Sài Gòn tại Càlat Coffee - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Càlat Coffee*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Số 3 Đặng Dung, phường Tân Định, quận 1, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Càlat Coffee_


*Nếu teen chưa đến Đà Lạt thì chắc chắn Càlat Coffee sẽ giúp bạn có một chuyến hành trình thú vị khám phá thành phố mờ sương đấy!*


Dù nép mình giữa dãy nhà san sát nhưng Càlat vẫn rất nổi bật và dễ nhận ra bởi khoảng không gian trước quán được chị chủ thiết kế hết sức tinh tế. Một ngôi nhà nhỏ với hàng rào gỗ màu trắng, một khoảng sân nhỏ trải những hòn sỏi bé xíu… Mọi thứ đều ít ít và nhỏ nhỏ hết cả, trừ những bông hoa. Hoa có mặt khắp nơi ở Càlat: từ những giậu hoa treo trên khung thang đến hoa leo trên tường, hoa trên ghế, hoa trên bệ cửa.


Quán có cái tên dễ kích thích trí tò mò của teen bởi nó nghe ngồ ngộ như tiếng nước ngoài. Thực sự thì đó là tiếng Việt 100% luôn nha, chỉ có điều nó là cách gọi của một em bé vẫn chưa rõ chữ câu “Cà phê Đà Lạt”.


Bước qua cánh cửa nhỏ, các ấy sẽ mê mẩn với lối kiến trúc Đà Lạt không lẫn vào đâu được. Không gian tầng trệt của Càlat chỉ khoảng hơn mười chiếc bàn nhưng nó đã tái hiện sinh động một góc thu nhỏ của thành phố mộng mơ giữa lòng Sài Gòn.


Cảm giác ấm cúng vô cùng khi vừa thong thả nhấm nháp từng ngụm cà phê vừa ngắm nhìn những bông hoa li ti, những khung tranh mộc mạc ghi lại nhịp sống đời thường của Đà Lạt… và “buôn dưa lê” cùng bạn bè. Đây là một cách xả xì-trét cực kì hữu hiệu teen nhé!


Cách bày trí mọi vật dụng ở đây tưởng chừng ngẫu nhiên nhưng nó đều mang một chủ đích riêng. Ở tầng trên của quán còn có một căn phòng nhỏ sát ban công, không gian trên ấy khá tĩnh lặng nên rất phù hợp để tổ chức một buổi party hay offline đấy


Nếu các bạn ưa đọc sách thì xích gần kệ sách Càlat một xíu nha, bạn sẽ tìm thấy những quyển sách, từ điển quý hiếm được xuất bản rất lâu do chính chị chủ quán sưu tầm. Trên kệ còn có cả những bộ truyện “hot” như Harry Poter, Chạng vạng, Rừng Nauy, TKKG…


Một điều đáng yêu ở Càlat là quán có một bức tường để những vị khách từng ghé qua có thể viết đôi dòng cảm xúc vào sticket và dán lên đó. Có không ít teen Đà Lạt “chính hiệu” đã đến đây và chia sẻ về những nỗi niềm xa quê, cũng có bạn thì tận dụng những miếng sticket này để tìm cho mình một người bạn đồng hành trong chuyến “phượt” Đà Lạt sắp tới.


Thức uống “đặc sản” của quán: Càlat Lak. Có bạn nào đủ tỉnh táo mà không phải ngất ngây khi được thử vị ngọt nhẹ, thơm ngậy của sôcôla hòa cùng mùi cà phê đăng đắng + cách trang trí ly cà phê quá chuẩn như thế này đây?


Chuyến hành trình đến Đà Lạt tại Càlat không dài ngoằng như khoảng cách địa lý thực sự và “giá vé” lại cực mềm, không làm túi tiền của teen vơi nhiều đâu. Hãy thử đến thăm Càlat để có cơ hội "trốn" khỏi cuộc sống xô bồ, khói bụi ngột ngạt tìm về bình yên dịu dàng. Đảm bảo dù chỉ một lần ghé quán thôi cũng đủ làm các ấy mê tít luôn! Địa chỉ “nhét túi” đây nhé: Càlat Coffee - số 3 Đặng Dung, phường Tân Định, quận 1.





> *Quán Càlat Coffee*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Số 3 Đặng Dung, phường Tân Định, quận 1, TP.HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Càlat Coffee_



Theo ione

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## hcpro

chỗ này hay quá nhỉ

----------

